# Magic Mudder tool?



## jarin12ga (May 26, 2012)

I'm doing a Knock down texture on a ceiling and don,t want to wrap the walls off to spray it. It's Up two stairs wells and trim everywhere!!Just a hard job to mask off.I saw those magic mudders on utube!!It looks like it's just stomped with a square hawk shaped tool with a handle.Then knocked down.I wonder what surface would work best, if I made a dabbing/stomping tool.It looks like light foam,but I bet a light rug glued to a surface would work 2??Like cut a 2x2FT piece of plywood cut out then make a handle, which is the same thing.My question is what do I put under the applicator to stamp the mud on??Foam,rug or just wood.Im talking about under the tools surface??I saw several homemade tools like this but nobody say's what the mud is really being stomped with?? Normally, I would laugh at this tool.But hey, if it saves time!!!!


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

You can get magic trowels at sherwin williams. Not sure if there the same thin but they work.:thumbup:


----------



## jarin12ga (May 26, 2012)

*Funny!*

I know you can do it with trowels!!!:yes:But stomping it is ALOT faster!!!And I've seen trowel knock down and it's a bit to thick and heavy/time consuming as well.It's not that I cant use a trowel but just don't care for that look!!!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I want the hand mixer they use in the video:thumbup:

dam, I must be old, I remember everyone use to use those, they were good for scooping your mud out of the bucket:yes:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

That is all my dad would use to get mud out of a bucket as he was a hawk/knife finisher. Just plop the mud on the hawk and done.


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> I want the hand mixer they use in the video:thumbup:
> 
> dam, I must be old, I remember everyone use to use those, they were good for scooping your mud out of the bucket:yes:
> 
> Magic Mudder How-To Video #1 - YouTube


We always said go get the potato masher


----------



## jarin12ga (May 26, 2012)

I Used a textured roller.It Did the same same thing.It was like magic lol!!!!!I can't believe people would actually buy that hunk of [email protected]!!!When you can make the same thing with garage scraps.


----------

